# new pics



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

took these last night while doing a water change

.... all taken without flash


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Looking Great!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

As Usual, looking sweet Alexx!!....Your Manny is one hell of a specimen!...He rocks like the Beatles!!!..


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

damn that is one of the sweetest mannies i've ever seen, makes me regret getting rid of my big guy


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a striking fish mate. looks gorgeous


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

cheers lads


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Well nice!!!! Wish it was mine!!!!


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

sexiest fish on the forum


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow! That's sweet!!
How big?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> Wow! That's sweet!!
> How big?


thanks guys

wink, he's around 12"


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

that manny looks great... i have to add a substrate to my tank. it looks awesome.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Best damn looking large manny on P-Fury 4 sure.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Very very nice!


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice, however what sand is that exactly?









Is it okay if you zoom into the sand and take a picture of it? I just want to see diameter / size of them!

thanks alot!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

One of the best looking mannies for sure. I envy you man, nice pick up.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

very nice...any full tank shots?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Super sweet Mannie, best on the site


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks for all the comments











SpecialEffect said:


> very nice...any full tank shots?


not the best picture but you get the idea


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

looking good mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats one sexy bitch.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

great looking Manny and thanks for the wallpaper :laugh:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Impressive Alex......

Proper.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks again for all the comments


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

love the colors


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

that thing is off the chain


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

WOW


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Incredible Manny bro...

*changes pants


----------



## kingkong5xw (Sep 28, 2009)

Alexx said:


> very nice...any full tank shots?


not the best picture but you get the idea

View attachment 187907
awsome manny!!! how long have you had him ??and how big was he when you got him??
[/quote]


----------

